
Awesome online whiteboard collaboration tool - dobermanok
https://beecanvas.com/s/c2d89b
======
simon_t
Has anyone tried RealtimeBoard?
[https://realtimeboard.com](https://realtimeboard.com) Another online
whiteboard that is positively mentioned in Twitter many times.

~~~
dobermanok
Of course. BeeCanvas is different with Realtimeboard in terms of It has
limited collaborative white space like MS powerpoint. Realtimeboard is best
tool among Unlimited size's online whiteboard. It's optimized for
brainstorming I think. BeeCanvas is optimized for collaboration. Limited space
help us to communicate with others more intuitively than unlimited space.

It's another way to view visual collaboration. Anyway, Both of them is
beautiful&easy tool I've ever been.

~~~
simon_t
Will try them both for visual collaboration, but don't think they are suitable
for project management activities.

